# TNT - Banana Salad



## aussie girl (Sep 16, 2005)

quarter cup cream (light if preferred)
quarter cup mayonnaise
level teaspoon curry powder - or to taste
4 large bananas

Combine first 3 ingredients.  Dressing can be prepared 1-2 days ahead and kept covered in the fridge.

Just before serving, slice bananas and gently stir in the dressing.  Sprinkle lightly with paprika, if desired.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 16, 2005)

This may work even more brilliantly with fried platanos/plantain!! (the very firm starchy version of bananas fit for cooking)


----------



## aussie girl (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes, it may work very well with platanos.  Sorry, but I've never heard of them.  

So I'll trust you on that one.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm making this, sounds great.


----------



## luvs (Sep 17, 2005)

nice recipe. i'd like to try it. thanks!


----------



## aussie girl (Sep 18, 2005)

lyndalou and luvs, hope you both enjoy it 

urmaniac, if you do try it with the fried platanos, post back to let us know how it went for you.


----------



## amber (Sep 18, 2005)

http://www.pacificfruit.jp/plantain_en.html

For you Aussie girl.  We get these here in my state, but I prefer the usual banana, and I like mine very ripe (slightly soft, and the skin just starting to get black spots).  Plantains are much firmer, and chewy, but many people like them this way.


----------



## aussie girl (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for that article amber.  Very informative.  Thats my new lesson for today!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes plantains are not very good eating raw just as is.  Let's leave that for regular bananas.  But they are very suited for cooking, because of its firmness and starchiness... there are several interesting recipes I collected, I will post them if any of you are interested, but simply frying the slices (about 1cm thick) and drizzling honey, golden syrup, molasses etc. are very, very delicious!


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 20, 2005)

Aussie girl,

I made this last night and we loved it. Thanks so much. It'll be  a great company dish, I think.


----------



## aussie girl (Sep 21, 2005)

lyndalou, I'm pleased that you enjoyed it - thanks.


----------

